# Multicell thunderstorm near Chaves 15 august 2009



## remy (26 Abr 2010 às 22:08)

Eu sempre digo Olá a désside SJE finalmente metros estas fotos de uma tempestade que eu tirei uma foto de Chaves empréstimo 15 de agosto de 2009. Uma semana ou tempestades muitos dévllopé em um cume do pântano. Um belo sistema multicelular eu pudesse tirar fotos. Hey, eu e meus amigos buscá-lo a partir do seu tempestades também haha


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Imagens interessantes...

P.S.: atenção aos erros de tradução que torna o texto quase indecifrável


----------



## Pixie (28 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Nice pics, but you shouldn't use any auto-translator... nobody understands what you're writen!!! 
We can only understand Chaves, 15 de Agosto!

(You must be french, but mine's awful, sorry)...


----------



## Fil (28 Abr 2010 às 00:37)

Do texto não se entende nada mas as imagens falam bem por si.


----------



## irpsit (28 Abr 2010 às 08:40)

Grandes imagens do que parece ser uma grande tempestade.

O texto não se percebe, melhor escrever em francês!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 08:46)

Exelentes imagens.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2010 às 10:08)

remy disse:


> Eu sempre digo Olá a désside SJE finalmente metros estas fotos de uma tempestade que eu tirei uma foto de Chaves empréstimo 15 de agosto de 2009. Uma semana ou tempestades muitos dévllopé em um cume do pântano. Um belo sistema multicelular eu pudesse tirar fotos. Hey, eu e meus amigos buscá-lo a partir do seu tempestades também haha



The photos are underful, but about the text, you must writh the text you want to say in English or French and than one of us will translate to Portuguese.

Do this, ok? IS because that text wich you wrote is half undecipherable for the portugueses.


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Mai 2010 às 11:06)

Pedro disse:


> The photos are underful, but about the text, you must writh the text you want to say in English or French and than one of us will translate to Portuguese.
> 
> Do this, ok? IS because that text wich you wrote is half undecipherable for the portugueses.





Idem aspas


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2010 às 11:16)

remy disse:


> Eu sempre digo Olá a désside SJE finalmente metros estas fotos de uma tempestade que eu tirei uma foto de Chaves empréstimo 15 de agosto de 2009. Uma semana ou tempestades muitos dévllopé em um cume do pântano. Um belo sistema multicelular eu pudesse tirar fotos. Hey, eu e meus amigos buscá-lo a partir do seu tempestades também haha



  Espectaculares imagens, remy. Quer-me parecer que o teu texto já segue as normas do novo Acordo Ortográfico.

  À bientôt...


----------

